# XM Eyes Big 2004 Sub Numbers



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio plans to more than double its subscriber base this year, the head of the company reported Thursday.

XM President and CEO Hugh Panero said the company will aim for more than 1.4 million customer additions in 2004. He said the service could exceed the 2.8 million customer mark by the end of the year, more than doubling its subscriber base from the year-end 2003 number of 1.36 million customers.

During a conference call with Wall Street analysts focused on fourth quarter results, Panero also pointed to plans for an instant traffic and weather service that will debut in March. The offering will target 15 cities initially, he said, expanding to 20 by the end of 2004.

As for Sirius' news that it will partner with RadioShack and EchoStar, Panero didn't offer much comment. He said the deal "is good for the satellite radio category."

For the fourth quarter, XM reported revenue of $33.5 million, a jump from $9 million reported in fourth quarter 2002. XM's net loss for the fourth quarter was $162.9 million, compared to a $155.9 million net loss in fourth quarter 2002.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps this company would be a good investment if one were to want to purchase stock in the company and get a good return, or do they not on Nasdaq yet?


----------

